# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σταύρος Μαλακτός

## Polyneikos

Ο* Σταύρος Μαλακτός* είναι αθλητής από την Κύπρο , με μεγάλη πορεία στο άθλημα, αρκετές παρουσίες σε διεθνείς αγώνες της IFBB αλλά και διακρίσεις.
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει της αναφοράς μας στα αφιερώματα!



*Οι διεθνείς του συμμετοχές :*


1994 European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
1997 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 9th
1998 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 4th
1999 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 7th
2000 European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 8th
2001 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 5th
2002 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 8th
2003 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters HeavyWeight, 1st
2003 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 8th
2004 Mediterranean Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
2004 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters HeavyWeight, 4th
2004 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 15th
2005 Mediterranean Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st
2005 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 4th
2005 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters HeavyWeight, 4th
2006 Mediterranean Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 2nd
2006 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Light-HeavyWeight, 11th
2006 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters 40+ Light-HeavyWeight, 3rd
2007 European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters 40+ MiddleWeight, 1st
2007 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, Did not place
2007 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters 40+ Light-HeavyWeight, 6th
2008 World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Masters 40+ Light-HeavyWeight, 15th

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είχαν την τύχη να τον συναντήσω στη Λευκωσία στο σεμινάριο που πραγματοποιήθηκε υπό την αιγίδα της Alsacademy.Ήταν καταρτισμένος στις ερωτήσεις του και έδειξε ενδιαφέρον σε όλο το τρίπτυχο της θεματολογίας.Κρατιέται σε αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση ο Σταύρος

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Είχα την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσω πριν κάποιο καιρό στη Λεμεσό της Κύπρου όπου διαμένει. Σοβαρός άνθρωπος, με πραγματική αγάπη για το άθλημα, που χαίρει της εκτίμησης όλων στην Κύπρο.

Είναι ένας από τους πιο καταξιωμένους Κύπριους αθλητές, με πολλές γνώσεις, και έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς άλλους αθλητές στην αγωνιστική τους προετοιμασία.

----------


## NASSER

O Σταύρος ήδη ενημερώθηκε για το αφιέρωμα και ευχαριστεί όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια. Φυσικά απουσιάζουν κάποιοι τίτλοι (1ος μεσογειακό 1994, 1ος μεσογειακό 2003, νίκες του 2004 και αρχές του ΄90... ουτε ο Σταύρος μπορεί να τα θυμηθεί όλα) και συμμετοχές του σε διεθνή αγώνες καθώς δεν ενημερώθηκε το φίλαθλο κοινό γιαυτούς. Και με ευκαιρία αυτό αναφέρω την αξία του σαν αθλητής που σε δύσκολους καιρούς ενημέρωσης και υποστήριξης, ο Σταύρος έδινε το παρόν σε διεθνή διοργανώσεις και διέπρεπε.
Επιχειρηματίας, αθλητής, προπονητής αλλά κυρίως οικογενειάρχης ο Σταύρος είναι άνθρωπος που ανίκει στο χώρο μας, εκπροσωπεί το άθλημα στην κοινωνία και μας κάνει συνεχώς περίφανους. Η σεμνότητα του είναι αυτή που αποδεικνύει το επίπεδο του σαν άνθρωπο που σέβεται. Οι γνώσεις του... περιττό να μιλήσω γιαυτές...
Αγωνιστικός αθλητής δεν είναι πλέον αλλά συντηρείται άψογα, τηρεί πρόγραμμα διατροφής και προπόνησης σε καθημερινή βάση! Στόχος του είναι και ήταν να συμβάλλει στο να γίνεται το άθλημα μας πιοι αποδεκτό στη κοινωνία, με περισσότερους αθλητές και φίλαθλο κοινό!

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες που προστέθηκαν!
2 Φωτογραφίες ακόμα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 19 -Αύγουστος 2016, υπάρχει το παρακάτω αφιέρωμα για τον Σταύρο Μαλακτό.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

